# Angelschein in Baden-Württemberg, sind Theorie/Praxisstunden pflicht?



## Walstipper (11. Juni 2007)

Jo ich wollte mal fragen ob man sich die Theorie und/oder Praxisstunden in Bawü antuen muss, um die Rute schwingen zu dürfen, oder ob es reicht wenn man die Prüfung besteht?

Noch was: 

Wohnt zufällig jemand von euch in Konstanz oder hat ne Ahnung(vielleicht weil er/sie beim ASV KN tätig ist) weshalb man den Fischereischein dort dieses Jahr nicht machen kann? Müsste deswegen ins 30 km entlegen Radolfzell fahren, was mich aufgrund der abzusitzenden Theorie/Praxisstunden doch ziemlich ankäsen würde |gr:. Daher auch meine Frage.

Danke schonmal #h


----------



## schrauber78 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angelschein in Baden-Württemberg, sind Theorie/Praxisstunden pflicht?*

http://vfg-bw.org/seite30.htm

einfach mal durchlesen...

ganz unten stegt das nette wort *PFLICHTSTUNDEN*


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angelschein in Baden-Württemberg, sind Theorie/Praxisstunden pflicht?*

Sind, wenn ich richtig informiert bin, momentan 30 Pflichstunden........


----------



## Walstipper (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angelschein in Baden-Württemberg, sind Theorie/Praxisstunden pflicht?*

Ist das in jedem Bundesland so? Weil sonst könnte ich mich theoretisch in Bayern/etc anmelden, dahin fahren, meine Prüfung machen und hätte immernoch Geld und Zeit gespart. Wie lächerlich das wäre #q


----------



## schrauber78 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angelschein in Baden-Württemberg, sind Theorie/Praxisstunden pflicht?*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Ist das in jedem Bundesland so? Weil sonst könnte ich mich theoretisch in Bayern/etc anmelden, dahin fahren, meine Prüfung machen und hätte immernoch Geld und Zeit gespart. Wie lächerlich das wäre #q


 
ja, das ist i n jedem BL so. wenn du in bayern günstiger weg kommst, dann solltest du das machen. die prüfung und der fischereischein werden bundesweit anerkannt


----------



## antonio (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angelschein in Baden-Württemberg, sind Theorie/Praxisstunden pflicht?*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> ja, das ist i n jedem BL so. wenn du in bayern günstiger weg kommst, dann solltest du das machen. die prüfung und der fischereischein werden bundesweit anerkannt



ist nicht in jedem bundesland so.
in der regel muß man den schein aber in dem bundesland teilweise sogar landkreis machen , wo man seinen hauptwohnsitz hat.

gruß antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angelschein in Baden-Württemberg, sind Theorie/Praxisstunden pflicht?*



> in der regel muß man den schein aber in dem bundesland teilweise sogar landkreis machen , wo man seinen hauptwohnsitz hat.


Nicht in der Regel, sondern schlicht immer!

Fischereirecht ist Ländersache.

Und es gibt in jedem Bundesland dazu unterschiedlichste Regelungen - maßgebend für den Schein ist imer der angmeldete Wohnsitz.


----------



## antonio (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angelschein in Baden-Württemberg, sind Theorie/Praxisstunden pflicht?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht in der Regel, sondern schlicht immer!
> 
> Fischereirecht ist Ländersache.
> 
> Und es gibt in jedem Bundesland dazu unterschiedlichste Regelungen - maßgebend für den Schein ist imer der angmeldete Wohnsitz.



kenne nicht alle fischereigesetze bis aufs letzte auswendig.
würde mich nicht wundern wenns irgendwo möglich wäre wo die gesetze diesbezüglich nicht so streng wie in bayern thüringen sachsen usw.sind.im norden niedersachsen z.bsp. wird alles n bischen lockerer gehandhabt bezüglich dem schein.

gruß antonio


----------



## schrauber78 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angelschein in Baden-Württemberg, sind Theorie/Praxisstunden pflicht?*

Sie wollen den "Angelschein machen"?- Kleiner Leitfaden für künftige Angler -
Einen "Angelschein", von dem der Volksmund gern spricht, gibt es gar nicht. 
Wenn Sie in Deutschland angeln wollen, brauchen Sie 
1. Fischerprüfung 
2. Fischereischein 
3. Fischereierlaubnisschein
Faustregel dabei ist: 
· ohne Fischerprüfung kein Fischereischein, 
· ohne Fischereischein kein Fischereierlaubnisschein, 
· ohne Fischereierlaubnisschein kein Angeln
Das Ganze ist aber in der Praxis nicht so verwirrend, wie es zunächst scheint, jedoch müssen Sie folgendes berücksichtigen: 
In Deutschland ist Fischereirecht Ländersache. 
Das heißt, jedes Bundesland hat ein eigenes Fischereigesetz. Es gibt kein Bundesfischereigesetz, und es gibt keinen Bundesfischereischein oder "Bundesangelschein"! 
Außer in Niedersachsen brauchen Sie in allen Bundesländern grundsätzlich wenigstens einen Fischereischein zum Angeln. In Niedersachsen brauchen Sie ein Fischerprüfungszeugnis und einen Fischereierlaubnisschein für das oder die Gewässer, in denen Sie angeln wollen. 
In allen anderen Bundesländern ist der Fischereischein jedoch Pflicht!
Den Fischereischein erhalten Sie, wenn Sie eine Fischerprüfung, die in allen Fischereigesetzen der Bundesländer vorgeschrieben ist, erfolgreich absolviert haben. 
Fischerprüfung und Fischereischein sind also eine staatliche Angelegenheit. Den Fischereischein erhalten Sie deshalb auch nur bei einer Behörde. In der Regel ist diese das Ordnungsamt Ihres (ersten) Wohnsitzes. 
Für den Fischereischein wird eine Verwaltungsgebühr und in der Regel auch eine Fischereiabgabe erhoben. Die jeweiligen Beträge sind je nach Bundesland unterschiedlich.


das hab ich auf der webside des vdsf gefunden und da steht für mich ganz eindeutig, dass ich die angelprüfung in Dtl. machen kann wo ich will und sie überall anerkannt werden muss, wenn ich sie bestanden hab.
den fischereischein muss ich dann aber allerdings bei der gemeindeverwaltung meines erstwohnsitzes beantragen.


----------



## Svendererste (13. September 2007)

*AW: Angelschein in Baden-Württemberg, sind Theorie/Praxisstunden pflicht?*

hi 
meine frau macht auch grad den fischereischein in BW die 30 stunden muss mann nachweisen können sonst wird man nicht zur prüfung zugelassen.

Gruß
sven


----------



## Rxbinhx (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angelschein in Baden-Württemberg, sind Theorie/Praxisstunden pflicht?*

Wenn du z.B. in bayern wohnst und dann nach bw ziehst, musst du die prüfung nochmal in bw machen. Wenn du in bw wohnst kannst du den Schein nicht in Bayern machen.
In bw musst du 30 Pflichtstunden absolvieren um zur Prüfung zugelassen zu werden.

Gruß Robinho


----------



## LiRZG (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angelschein in Baden-Württemberg, sind Theorie/Praxisstunden pflicht?*



Robinho schrieb:


> Wenn du z.B. in bayern wohnst und dann nach bw ziehst, musst du die prüfung nochmal in bw machen. Wenn du in bw wohnst kannst du den Schein nicht in Bayern machen.
> In bw musst du 30 Pflichtstunden absolvieren um zur Prüfung zugelassen zu werden.
> 
> Gruß Robinho


 
@Robinho: 
Bullshit!

Die Prüfung wird bundesweit anerkannt - man muss sie nicht wiederholen.


----------



## Rxbinhx (11. April 2008)

*AW: Angelschein in Baden-Württemberg, sind Theorie/Praxisstunden pflicht?*

So habs ich gelernt

wenn man von bayern nach ... sage wir Meck. Pom. zieht, kann amn dort noch 1Jahr mit seinem alten Angelschein angeln. Dann muss man sich nen neuen besorgen.

Achja, ich weiß schon was ich red, meine Prüfung ist noch nicht so lange her !


----------



## cheff (11. September 2008)

*AW: Angelschein in Baden-Württemberg, sind Theorie/Praxisstunden pflicht?*

klasse


----------

